# newbie--sharpening chains



## mikefunaro (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a Dolmar PS-510 18" 3/8 .050 Gauge. 

I've taken some classes and am pretty comfortable with using the saw, though I have not used it all that much. 

I have made excuses to buy new chains, rather than sharpening the existing ones. I have four, as of now, and have decided that it is wasteful (financially and ecologically) for me to continue buying new chains as an excuse for not sharpening them. 

That said, what size file do I need? I do not believe that the chains are full chisel--one is the original low kickback that came with the saw (I'm not throwing that out--idc what you guys say), a stihl low kickback (i think partial chisel), and two oregon chains. 

I've read the procedure in the manual...but am unclear on file size, and also filing down the cutters. I imagine that I will buy some sort of guide handle and filing kit. 

Please make suggestions. I will follow up with details on the specifics of the chains when i get home. 

thanks, 

MGF


----------



## Saw Bones (Jul 7, 2008)

The size file depends on the type of chain you have. It should say on the instruction sheet that came with your chain. Probably a 7/32 file. The Oregon website has info on sharpening their chains. I think Bailey's also has info on what file to use to sharpen the chains that they sell. There are a few different guides available. I use the one that clamps on to the bar and holds the correct angle for you. With a little practice you can learn to 
do it free hand. I also have a Dolmar 510 and its a great saw.

Hope this info is of some use.


----------



## Bermie (Jul 7, 2008)

First thing is to determine who the chain manufacturer is. 
Then get hold of the appropriate chart with all the measurements.
You not only need to know the file size but the filing angles and depth gauge setting as well.

The Stihl chain will have the pitch stamped on or near the depth gauge (raker) let us know what you find, we'll be able to tell you all the specs. Expect to see either P, .325, 3/8... (it is REALLY small, get your magnifying glass)

The Oregon chain will have a two digit number stamped on the drive link, again, let us know what it is...details will follow!

Posting this on the Chainsaw forum will get you many more replies!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 7, 2008)

*chain info*

Thanks for your near immediate responses guys--I really appreciate it. 

The two oregon chains are 

72LGX064G according to the box. 

If I look on the table on the back of the box, it seems to suggest a 25 degree angle for the "A" angle and 10 degrees for the tilt or B angle, with a raker difference of .25"

So there's some sort of jig which can allow me hit all of these angles right when i file?

MGF

Will follow with the stihl info soon.


----------



## palogger (Jul 7, 2008)

7/32 for the oregons, probably either 7/32 or 13/64ths for the stihl, i use 7/32 but stihl says use that for the firts half then switch to 13/64ths, slightly smaller, for the rest


----------



## Saw Bones (Jul 8, 2008)

mikefunaro said:


> Thanks for your near immediate responses guys--I really appreciate it.
> 
> The two oregon chains are
> 
> ...




Oregon makes one, and Granberg makes one. There may be more. they are available from several sources. Bailey's Lowes, or Home Depot, your local saw shop, or a good hardware store. They clamp to the bar and have settings for all the correct angles. Read the Directions, and you will have sharp chains in no time.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## KMB (Jul 8, 2008)

Medic 184 said:


> Oregon makes one, and Granberg makes one. There may be more. they are available from several sources. Bailey's Lowes, or Home Depot, your local saw shop, or a good hardware store. They clamp to the bar and have settings for all the correct angles. Read the Directions, and you will have sharp chains in no time.:greenchainsaw:



I have the Oregon version and it works...but if I were to do it again, I'd spend the extra cash and get the Granberg version. I've only seen the Granberg one in pictures, but I believe it is better made. Just my 2 bits.

Kevin


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 8, 2008)

*granberg device, raker depth?*

Ok so I've been eyeing a few other deals at baileys (Tecnu poison ivy oil remover at $15/quart, etc), so I figure I will order the granberg tool from there, as well as some 7/32" files. ( http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15200&catID=272 )

Does anyone have any advice on whether to get the Pferd files or WoodsmanPro files? It seems to say that the Pferd are more aggressive--would this be worse for someone who's just getting the hang of sharpening?

And is there a specific raker height device? I clearly buy a flat file for those but...Are the raker height tools dependent upon the chain? Can anyone suggest one of those?

MGF


----------



## mikefunaro (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that some sort of watered down version of the granberg original? The Oregon one seems to be $40+ on amazon...


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 9, 2008)

mikefunaro said:


> Ok so I've been eyeing a few other deals at baileys (Tecnu poison ivy oil remover at $15/quart, etc), so I figure I will order the granberg tool from there, as well as some 7/32" files. ( http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15200&catID=272 )
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on whether to get the Pferd files or WoodsmanPro files? It seems to say that the Pferd are more aggressive--would this be worse for someone who's just getting the hang of sharpening?
> 
> ...



You will also need a raker gauge to file down the rakers to teh proper depth. They only run a buck or two and are also used to clean the bar grooves when servicing the saw.

Harry K


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 9, 2008)

mikefunaro said:


> Ok so I've been eyeing a few other deals at baileys (Tecnu poison ivy oil remover at $15/quart, etc), so I figure I will order the granberg tool from there, as well as some 7/32" files. ( http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15200&catID=272 )
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on whether to get the Pferd files or WoodsmanPro files? It seems to say that the Pferd are more aggressive--would this be worse for someone who's just getting the hang of sharpening?
> 
> ...



I like the Technu a lot. Check out their Natrapel mosquito repellant. Just tried it and am sold. Three bites in one evening without it, none for two days after applying. 

I haven't tried either of these files but would think the more aggressive file would be faster and last longer. If you make an error on the angle, you would see it sooner and could make corrections. Hand filing is a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## KMB (Jul 9, 2008)

mikefunaro said:


> Is that some sort of watered down version of the granberg original? The Oregon one seems to be $40+ on amazon...



The Oregon/Blount version can be bought at Lowes for $22.98 (website price).

Kevin


----------

